# durablity of cork bark in water?



## sarahatl (Jun 22, 2011)

Greetings all. I am in the process of designing a paludarium. This is for a corner tank that has an overflow. I am considering covering the overflow with corkbark. The bottom portion of the corkbark would be submerged in water. What do you think the long term effects of water be on the corkbark that would be submerged? Would it deteriorate? Quickly? How do you think it would hold up? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

It theoretically would deteriorate eventually... but I can almost guarantee that it will out last many other parts of the viv.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Its relatively water resistant and can withstand a lot of abuse. I recommend cork as the easy way out if you didn't want to work with foam/grout/sealer.


----------



## sarahatl (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you both for your response!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

It will last a long time in water. It is the same cork used to seal wine bottles, just with the outer layer still attached


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I've kept it submerged for over a year and a half and its still fine. A little brown water for a little bit but not big deal. I have a turtle tub running for awhile with cork bark rounds for them to hide in and they're going strong.


----------

